# Pirates Beware!



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Finally got started on getting some things put up. The pirate is from last year, the cages are new, built from lathe. The skeleton on the left is just a cheap Blucky but it does spin. Everything's gotta be up outta reach.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love the hanging look, even if it is out of necessity and the spiders on the house are great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice start, looks like you have a great home for a haunt.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool - Love the cages. At least with a pirate theme it's pretty hard for someone to place the race card with the hanging pirate. Duh, he's a pirate and thats one of the many ways pirates were punished back then.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> Cool - At least with a pirate theme it's pretty hard for someone to place the race card with the hanging pirate. Duh, he's a pirate and thats one of the many ways pirates were punished back then.


What race card? He's neither black or white, but rather a pleasent shade of zombie gray.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Love the gibbets and I _really_ dig the spiders. Giant spiders in haunts are all too often alone... they belong in groups! Much, much creepier.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm blown away, everyone's haunts look so amazing! Yours is no exeption! I really love to spiders! Everything looks great! I'm new here, and I just can't believe the amazing things all of you come up with!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Great pic. I love the spiders, Can I ask how you are attaching them?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Love love love the spiders. Did you make them?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. The spiders are store bought, from either WalMart or Michael's if I remember. They're covered in a fake black fur and have poseable wire legs. Fold up real nice for storage.
I simply hang them using 2# fishing line and push pins.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

love the spiders on the house!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pirates..
ucky spiders

I'm guessing you have to keep them up so they don't get stolen?
thats too bad.

what else are you going to do?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Lilly said:


> I'm guessing you have to keep them up so they don't get stolen? thats too bad.


That's right. My forst year I had something stolen and ever since have either put stuff out of reach or securely fastened down.



Lilly said:


> what else are you going to do?


I also put out a illuminated graveyard on top of my shop's flat roof. I used to hang FCG from a tree over the graveyard put I cut the treee down this past summer so I'm looking for another way to display it. I'm about ready to start a crypt for it but am running out of time as I'm also working on an Axworthy ghost and a set of hitchiking ghosts.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I think that the guy in the middle owed me money...


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll check his pockets to see if I can help you out.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Doc. Love the look of the spiders and pirates with your house. How long did it take you to get everything put up? Will you be lighting it?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Took about four hours for what you see. The real time will be on the inside where we put close to 20 full size figures in our front windows. Spent the entire weekend doing that and adding a bunch of flying and sleeping bats to the outside. 

I use small Christmas lights to line the wondows but don't use any lights outside. I did pick up a thunder strobe I may use outside.


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Like it so far, thinking of making a cage for one of my props in the dungeon, how'd you make them, or did you buy them?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

The cages were made from redwood slat from Lowes. I used 1x2s as stiffiners at the top, middle and bottoms of the front and back pieces. This gave me some thickness to screw the side pieces into. The chain came from Walmart, the locks are carved from floral foam.


----------

